# New French hop- the Name?



## yankinoz (13/12/16)

Help, please.

The other day I saw a reference to a hop just named and released from a French breeding program. Sounded like very aromatic ale hop: fruity, but with some unusual descriptions. I didn't bookmark the site, I forgot the name of the hop and my online searches have come up empty.

Does anyone here know the name? Maybe there's going to be an Australian source? Maybe someone here has actually brewed with it?


----------



## mattymcfatty (13/12/16)

So a hop with yeast aromas?


----------



## yankinoz (13/12/16)

mattymcfatty said:


> So a hop with yeast aromas


Thanks, and I've corrected the error, from ale yeast to ale hop. Oddly, the description did sound a bit like a yeast description.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/12/16)

Is this it.

Hop Bouclier

A new challenge. The most recent creation of the French varietal research program. Bouclier offers another possible approach for the use of French hops.


----------



## yankinoz (13/12/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Is this it.
> Hop Bouclier
> 
> A new challenge. The most recent creation of the French varietal research program. Bouclier offers another possible approach for the use of French hops.



Merci.


----------



## manticle (13/12/16)

Edited title and your OP.


----------



## Bribie G (13/12/16)

L'op.


----------



## Illunada (12/1/17)

Isn't it Mistral ? It's the new star in french craft beer


----------

